# TPU/Bad Boys of Modding Tribute Case



## MKmods (Dec 5, 2008)

Sometimes when everything seems to suck the most something happens to reaffirm my hope in humanity. 

So im sitting around yesterday chatting with a neighbor when a huge box of computer parts showed up with no note/info I really had no clue what to think, all there was on the shipping label was  "BadBoys of TPU" 

*So to those that had a hand in it Thank you from the bottom of my heart*

What I would like to do is make a case/log and dedicate to all of you.

I would like to make a completely new case just for us so I need your help with suggestions on what it should house, what it should look like, and what size (big tower, small tower, cube etc)
I noticed in the Bad Boys modding thread the TJ 07 is popular...well here is your chance to contribute to making an even better one.

So please post your thoughts/ideas...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Sometimes when everything seems to suck the most something happens to reaffirm my hope in humanity.
> 
> So im sitting around yesterday chatting with a neighbor when a huge box of computer parts showed up with no note/info I really had no clue what to think, all there was on the shipping label was  "BadBoys of TPU"
> 
> ...



Dude, as much as I would like to help, i'm sure that whoever was part of it will appreciate even if you just thanked them, which you have done in a very kind way 

I mean unless others can give you ideas, just do what you think its best for you and easier to do.  TPU will appreciate anything!!!!  Regardless of what it is.


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 6, 2008)

I would still like to see a case made of modders mesh...but hey that's an idea. I know its not very practical but i think it would look good. However I'm sure anything you do will be awesome!


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok what if you did a red and white TJ07 build. On the side opposite the window a giant red TPU logo would look sweet. Also the front below the power button would have to have a logo as well. The top and side mesh grilles would look awesome done in red. A murder mod style solid mid floor with Tech Power Up written on it in the same style as the site header would be cool as well. Of course you would have to use red video cards  

I have a ton of ideas for this mod so I will help out for sure.

Oh, I just noticed that you wanted to make a new case but the theme would have to be red, white and black.


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 6, 2008)

I like that idea! TPU themed case!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 6, 2008)

the triple rad up top with fans that look like this
http://www.coolingtowerdepot.com/content/detail_cfd_series
I thought that looked cool.


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 6, 2008)

That would look pretty crazy. Especially with Red fans with white shrouds.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dude, as much as I would like to help, i'm sure that whoever was part of it will appreciate even if you just thanked them, which you have done in a very kind way
> 
> I mean unless others can give you ideas, just do what you think its best for you and easier to do.  TPU will appreciate anything!!!!  Regardless of what it is.


well the club is the Bad Boys of Modding so lets make a case so good the case companies will need a 10' ladder to be able to kiss our asses.


steelkane said:


> the triple rad up top with fans that look like this
> http://www.coolingtowerdepot.com/content/detail_cfd_series
> I thought that looked cool.



I really like that idea SK,  but imagine it in the front like I did Steevos case with my custom fans and the  PA 120.3 rad that was in the mystery box. Its important to me to keep airflow going 1 direction with the least resistance.



jbunch07 said:


> I would still like to see a case made of modders mesh...but hey that's an idea. I know its not very practical but i think it would look good. However I'm sure anything you do will be awesome!


I will make the back panel like I did my Rosewill II mod from mesh for you jbunch.



Whilhelm said:


> Ok what if you did a red and white TJ07 build. On the side opposite the window a giant red TPU logo would look sweet. Also the front below the power button would have to have a logo as well. The top and side mesh grilles would look awesome done in red. A murder mod style solid mid floor with Tech Power Up written on it in the same style as the site header would be cool as well. Of course you would have to use red video cards
> I have a ton of ideas for this mod so I will help out for sure.
> Oh, I just noticed that you wanted to make a new case but the theme would have to be red, white and black.



I noticed there are a lot of TJ 07 fans and rather than copy their case (and murderbox's stuff ) I want to make a case that will never be compared to anything. I like your color/logo ideas.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2008)

whole case red red cathodes sandblasted/sanded lettering on the side panel

badass


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2008)

of course thats just an idea i know you want to make a case but im not that good with the case/hardware side of things but paint/design wise i have a few ideas.

o and as for size full tower specs or how are you going to fit all that cool stuff? 

/will not fit in midtower atx design


----------



## MKmods (Dec 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> of course thats just an idea i know you want to make a case but im not that good with the case/hardware side of things but paint/design wise i have a few ideas.
> 
> o and as for size full tower specs or how are you going to fit all that cool stuff?
> 
> /will not fit in midtower atx design



oh yee of little faith...
Here is what I was thinking of the logo. I was thinking of cutting the logo out, using mesh and making it a vent.


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 6, 2008)

I just went and had myself an awesome idea. 

How about a completely custom case. 

A cylinder lying on its side with the TPU logo on the end. It could have long rectangular side pieces  below the centerline to act as feet that would contain triple or quad rads. It would have a curved window on the top of the cylinder and house the Motherboard lying flat with the HDDs, PSU and WC gear underneath. 

It is hard to explain in words so I will keep developing some sketches and see about getting some cad models up on here. 

All I can say is wait and see what else I come up with because the idea looks sweet on paper and in my mind 

If I can get these ideas put into a good set of blueprints I am going to need lots of support from fellow TPUers to get this thing built.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 6, 2008)

@Solaris17
your MS paint skill's are better then mine.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> oh yee of little faith...
> Here is what I was thinking of the logo. I was thinking of cutting the logo out, using mesh and making it a vent.



AWSOME!!



Whilhelm said:


> I just went and had myself an awesome idea.
> 
> How about a completely custom case.
> 
> ...



OMG good idea MK we could cut that tpu logo out and make the end of the tube case mesh and put it in the cnter....OMG we could make it a power button!!


----------



## MKmods (Dec 6, 2008)

By the way I can easily fit this stuff in a mid tower but would you guys rather a full tower case?

Solaris, make the power button of the logo the actual power button?

Whilhelm, get a pict or 2 of ur idea.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2008)

steelkane said:


> @Solaris17
> your MS paint skill's are better then mine.



meh i like photo shop it does everything for me


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> well the club is the Bad Boys of Modding so lets make a case so good *the case companies will need a 10' ladder to be able to kiss our asses.*



Now that just made my morning , nearly choked on my coffee.




> ...like I did Steevos case with my custom fans



Definitely want to see some of your fans and *alot* of other custom parts in there.





> I noticed there are a lot of TJ 07 fans and rather than copy their case (and murderbox's stuff ) I want to make a case that will never be compared to anything. I like your color/logo ideas.




Yeah I like the idea of making a completely different case than has never been done before, we will then be unique in the world of modders._(also my TJ-07 will not look like crap compared to yours then )_

I really like your carbon fibre mods, there is something just different with carbon and would be nice if you could incorporate it somewhere in the build.

Also would like to give the red/white colour theme a +1, really like those two colours together and maybe a wee bit of blue and we are good to go


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 6, 2008)

Forgive the horrendous drawing lol, but this may better illustrate my point. Don't worry I will see about getting some real cad renders up here once I get solidworks up and running again. 






That back part is supposed to be round haha

Oh and my cad skills completely destroy my ms paint skills


----------



## MKmods (Dec 6, 2008)

oily_17 said:


> Definitely want to see some of your fans and *alot* of other custom parts in there.



I am tired of waiting for the company to do my fan so I will throw a few in this mod. When you see it I promise ur gonna freak.

Il throw some CarbonFiber in as well for you oily.

Whilhelm, pretty fancy design.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 6, 2008)

@Whilhelm -Yeah that looks fantastic, lets see some proper CAD drawings.


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah It would require a lot of custom fab work but hey I am just shooting you guys ideas.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 6, 2008)

Ideas RULE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

this is looking great so far, I suck at getting ideas like for this, but hey, i'll follow along and throw in some opinions.  At least I can say I was part of this, kinda, well a little


----------



## steelkane (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a full tower case shell in storage, It's yours if you could use it.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> this is looking great so far, I suck at getting ideas like for this, but hey, i'll follow along and throw in some opinions.  At least I can say I was part of this, kinda, well a little



Every Bad Boy of Moddings opinion is in high regard here! And you are the one that made OCing interesting to me.

Thanks SteelKane for the offer. this one is gonna be completely scratch built from alum and CF.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

^^^thanks dude, that would be awesome.


Mark, what do ya think??  You can turn that bad boy into a mean modded machine !!! MMM hehe.


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow that thing is huge. 

Nice kitchen by the way, I love all the tools and parts lying around.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Every Bad Boy of Moddings opinion is in high regard here!



good to know.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Wow that thing is huge.
> 
> Nice kitchen by the way, I love all the tools and parts lying around.



do any of you happen to know, what case that is by the way?


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 6, 2008)

steelkane said:


> I have a full tower case shell in storage, It's yours if you could use it.



Damm that's huge..you could fit my kitchen in there 



Whilhelm said:


> Nice kitchen by the way, I love all the tools and parts lying around.




The way all good kitchens should be..that's what they are for, modding things, that's where I do alot of my stuff as well


----------



## steelkane (Dec 6, 2008)

@ Chicken Patty
Apex supertower


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

steelkane said:


> @ Chicken Patty
> Apex supertower



it really is a SUPERtower.     Thanks dude.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 6, 2008)

The rest of my kitchen, I have no wife to complain


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

^^^holy s********************t

is that a Mozart with the hood open ??


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2008)

steelkane said:


> The rest of my kitchen, I have no wife to complain


----------



## MKmods (Dec 6, 2008)

I miss my wife (kicked my ass to the curb 20 years ago) but I LOVE being able to paint in the kitchen, living room,  pretty much any place I want, lol

"Its the bachelors life for me" sings Mark


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

@ solaris, hahaha, i missed that, does look like something did burn though?????????


Mark, don't worry dude, you seem to be one happy fella.  When you are lonely I know you turn to TPU for a change in mood     Works everytime for me, especially after reading solaris's thread about his emergency while walking home the other day.

You were walking home right sol???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


>


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ solaris, hahaha, i missed that, does look like something did burn though?????????
> 
> 
> Mark, don't worry dude, you seem to be one happy fella.  When you are lonely I know you turn to TPU for a change in mood     Works everytime for me, especially after reading solaris's thread about his emergency while walking home the other day.
> ...



i agree with chicken its cool man you got TPU and yes i was walking home...good news though went about an hour ago and all is well again w0ot!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 6, 2008)

That would be black spray paint on the box,, but it's still funny


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i agree with chicken its cool man you got TPU and yes i was walking home...good news though went about an hour ago and all is well again w0ot!



haha, can you link me to that thread, I didn't read the whole thing.  This way I know exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, can you link me to that thread, I didn't read the whole thing.  This way I know exactly what you are talking about.



i bumped it  its in GN


----------



## steelkane (Dec 6, 2008)

@Solaris17
I downloaded your dvd, looks good thanks


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2008)

steelkane said:


> @Solaris17
> I downloaded your dvd, looks good thanks



no thank you lemme know how it is in its thread


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2008)

this one is for MK


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 6, 2008)

Just a thought.

I love Wilhelm's idea, but if you make the top part of the enclosure oval, you can still keep the TPU button up front but give yourself enough width for the MB to be mounted horizontally.

Just mesh the front bits next to the button for intake.
You could even angle the oval bits back to give it a swept look.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah i like whilhelm's idea too. would go with the white part of the front logo with some painted mesh, red body and white bottom (the part with the fans). any idea on how to place the components inside and about the dimensions?


----------



## Urbklr (Dec 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> this one is for MK



Off topic, where did you get the Vanilla Coke?!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i bumped it  its in GN



thanks dude, but I had gone to sleep, i'll search for it now.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 6, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> Just a thought.
> 
> I love Wilhelm's idea, but if you make the top part of the enclosure oval, you can still keep the TPU button up front but give yourself enough width for the MB to be mounted horizontally.
> 
> ...





Odin Eidolon said:


> yeah i like whilhelm's idea too. would go with the white part of the front logo with some painted mesh, red body and white bottom (the part with the fans). any idea on how to place the components inside and about the dimensions?



Whilhelm, looks like you are on your way to a 1 of a kind comp there, Keep refining it and congrats.


Solaris17 said:


> this one is for MK



LOL, I know the feeling..


----------



## theJesus (Dec 7, 2008)

This thread is full of win so far 

I know you're going alum and cf, but I think you should go legos again  lol j/k 

full vs mid tower:  I vote no bigger than it needs to be for reasonable airflow, and you're the master at that


----------



## MKmods (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks,
I just came up with a new Hdd Rail Idea this morning, Il get some picts up this afternoon.

One thing I could use you help on is GPUs..The mobo I will be using is a gigabyte ma790fx-DS5 so I am making the switch to ATI (after years of SLI builds). Money is really an issue, maybe I should say "Value" is the issue. I game at 1920 X 1200 and was thinking of a pair of 4830s.
I figure I can sell my modded 9600GTs to cover most of the cost. 
Is it worth the extra $100 to go with 4850s?
Im using a Hyper 580 for the PS so sorry no 4870s...


----------



## theJesus (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry, I've got no clue about performance/cost on ATI cards cuz I'm an nVidia fanboy 

I would just hunt for as many reviews as possible to determine how the 4830s compare to the 9600s.  If they're on par and the 9600s were good enough, then I say go for it.  If they're not on par, or the 9600s weren't good enough, then go for the 4850s.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks,
> I just came up with a new Hdd Rail Idea this morning, Il get some picts up this afternoon.
> 
> One thing I could use you help on is GPUs..The mobo I will be using is a gigabyte ma790fx-DS5 so I am making the switch to ATI (after years of SLI builds). Money is really an issue, maybe I should say "Value" is the issue. I game at 1920 X 1200 and was thinking of a pair of 4830s.
> ...




4850's do quite a bit better. 

im looking forward to seeing this build. no doubt it will be great.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 7, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Sorry, I've got no clue about performance/cost on ATI cards cuz I'm an nVidia fanboy
> 
> I would just hunt for as many reviews as possible to determine how the 4830s compare to the 9600s.  If they're on par and the 9600s were good enough, then I say go for it.  If they're not on par, or the 9600s weren't good enough, then go for the 4850s.



Being a crossfire mobo, that's the reason for the shift.

My theory is if you can afford it, go 4850, but if not, I don't believe you would be unhappy with the 4830. 

Or simply go for a single 1G 4850 like Tatty's Palit, and add the 2nd in the future.
I am assuming you were looking at buying 2 cards.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 7, 2008)

4830 destroys 9600.
they overclock like hell too, with proper cooling you can get 900MHz on the core with 1.5V


----------



## MKmods (Dec 7, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> Being a crossfire mobo, that's the reason for the shift.
> 
> My theory is if you can afford it, go 4850, but if not, I don't believe you would be unhappy with the 4830.
> 
> ...


I saw a 2 gig version too, amazing the cards now... 

The 1 and 2 gig versions are WAY too $$ for me to consider. Value plays a big part in my decisions so if a card costs 2X as much it better have 2X the performance. Also I need to take into consideration my PS (580 watts).



Odin Eidolon said:


> 4830 destroys 9600.
> they overclock like hell too, with proper cooling you can get 900MHz on the core with 1.5V


Im gonna be water cooling them (making my own blocks) so temps should be nice with the PA 120.3.

Ok I am doing the mockup right now and I think I can keep the height to a bit over 17".(43cm)


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 7, 2008)

if its a TPU mod might as well go red imo 4850's


----------



## MKmods (Dec 7, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ATI/HD_4830

seems like with all the shaders working it is a pretty good card for $89


Solaris17 said:


> if its a TPU mod might as well go red imo 4850's


How about this one, its Red for you solaris..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127394


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 7, 2008)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ATI/HD_4830



look at the performance for only $130, put them in crossfire and you got a mean machine for less than $300


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 7, 2008)

^^^ +1 ^^^


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ATI/HD_4830
> 
> seems like with all the shaders working it is a pretty good card for $89
> 
> ...



Do it


----------



## theJesus (Dec 7, 2008)

My vote is going for the 4830s for sure after reading up some.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 7, 2008)

I was gonna get the $89 ones but Think I will get the MSI ones instead for Solaris (red, 4+1power (dont know if it really makes any difference but it sounds cool)


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm so excited to see the build progress. I know its going to be an awesome build, with Mark building + the rest of the BadBoys input!....man...one hell of a build!


----------



## theJesus (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, assuming you get the rebates they won't cost much more anyways.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 7, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Yeah, assuming you get the rebates they won't cost much more anyways.



Ok I got the 2 of them (one was openbox so I wont have to mess with the 2nd rebate)
LOL, I hope this dosent turn into a "Damn Fit, I should have listened to you" thread..

OK, now need to sell the 9600GTs..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

^^^ woot woot.

So how much was the open box one?


----------



## MKmods (Dec 7, 2008)

$103.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127394R


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> $103.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127394R



Damn dude, you can buy for for just over $400 bucks and have some crazy quadfire!!!!!!!!!  Oh men, i'm loosing my mind, I gotta get me at least a 2nd 4870 right away or imma start pulling my hair, I want to go crossfire sooo bad, but Phenom II is just around the corner !!!


----------



## theJesus (Dec 7, 2008)

I wouldn't mind those 9600s, but I have no money


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn dude, you can buy for for just over $400 bucks and have some crazy quadfire!!!!!!!!!  Oh men, i'm loosing my mind, I gotta get me at least a 2nd 4870 right away or imma start pulling my hair, I want to go crossfire sooo bad, but Phenom II is just around the corner !!!



Its ok man....im awaiting phenom II as well, Im trying to save up for it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Its ok man....im awaiting phenom II as well, Im trying to save up for it!



I get my bonus on the 14th, so i'll have the money for sure then, hopefully I have enough for a new PSU and a 2nd 4870.  That plus the new chip to feed the cards   should equal some nice 3dmark scores


----------



## MKmods (Dec 7, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I wouldn't mind those 9600s, but I have no money


Il give them to you 2 for 1 if you want. Pm me
(remember I put the Big ArcticCooling S1 coolers on them)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186016


----------



## theJesus (Dec 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Il give them to you 2 for 1 if you want. Pm me
> (remember I put the Big ArcticCooling S1 coolers on them)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186016


 I need a job 

I seriously have _no_ money though, or else I'd be all over that deal!


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Il give them to you 2 for 1 if you want. Pm me
> (remember I put the Big ArcticCooling S1 coolers on them)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186016



Mark, you are a true gent!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 7, 2008)

i have read some reviews of the 4830s, the best seems to be this simple sapphire:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102803

it has custom pcb design that helps overclock and power requirement. but true, its not red , but you could always pick up a red or mirror acrylic sheet and put it on the top of the card, like some people did @ XS. i can find the worklogs if you want MK


----------



## MKmods (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Odin for the info. I wanted the blue/green versions as they matched my mobo but because solaris17 told me to get "RED" ones Im stuck....(thats called passing the buck, lol)

 I bet these do just fine....and because 1 was openbox I dont have to bother with a rebate for it.(one less thing to worry about)



King Wookie said:


> Mark, you are a true gent!


Thanks King Wookie, the offer stands for all of my BadBoys Bros.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks Odin for the info. I wanted the blue/green versions as they matched my mobo but because solaris17 told me to get "RED" ones Im stuck....(thats called passing the buck, lol)
> 
> I bet these do just fine....and because 1 was openbox I dont have to bother with a rebate for it.(one less thing to worry about)
> 
> ...



Sorry if it was posted before, I might now somebody interested in the 9600's.  Sorry the Jesus!!

How much is it you want for both cards then?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks Odin for the info. I wanted the blue/green versions as they matched my mobo but because solaris17 told me to get "RED" ones Im stuck....(thats called passing the buck, lol)



i found the threads, in case you wanna use the idea. here they are:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=194353&highlight=acrylic+sheet+card

and

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showpost.php?p=3452033&postcount=269
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showpost.php?p=3452839&postcount=271
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showpost.php?p=3453257&postcount=274

looks sick!


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 7, 2008)

wow that is pretty awesome looking!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> i found the threads, in case you wanna use the idea. here they are:
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=194353&highlight=acrylic+sheet+card
> 
> ...




oh that dude is sick, have you seen the whole build?  It is amazing!!!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> oh that dude is sick, have you seen the whole build?  It is amazing!!!



yeah, the guy has got money, sponsorship and skills. MK, you dont have money, you dont have sponsors (apart from those that shipped you that huge box ), but, damn, you have fantastic skills!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> yeah, the guy has got money, sponsorship and skills. MK, you dont have money, you dont have sponsors (apart from those that shipped you that huge box ), but, damn, you have fantastic skills!



I agree dude.  That guy does have a million sponsors, that makes the job a whole lot easier


----------



## MKmods (Dec 7, 2008)

The prob with sponsors is you are obligated to them, It takes away from "My" vision.

About the money part, Im about as poor as you can get. But I have many good friends and that matters 1,000,000 times more to me.

while the plates look "cool" they are far from it. Put your hands close to the back of your GPU after gaming and see how warm they are, Putting a cover just traps the heat. 
(they do look fricken nice though)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> The prob with sponsors is you are obligated to them, It takes away from "My" vision.
> 
> About the money part, Im about as poor as you can get. But I have many good friends and that matters 1,000,000 times more to me.
> 
> ...



and thats what makes you who you are dude 

Yeah and the heat and the plates thing, absolutely true.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 7, 2008)

I mentioned lifting the plates off the surface a bit with 1/4" spacers so air could flow between but I think he just kept the double side tape.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I mentioned lifting the plates off the surface a bit with 1/4" spacers so air could flow between but I think he just kept the double side tape.



thats would be a good idea, and could probably eliminate the heat problem!


----------



## Silverel (Dec 7, 2008)

Oooh, another MK build coming up...

I might know a guy that needs a new GPU if yer sellin' em still. Hell, I could probably find two guys. Whatever helps ta get you moving along


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> The prob with sponsors is you are obligated to them, It takes away from "My" vision.
> 
> About the money part, Im about as poor as you can get. But I have many good friends and that matters 1,000,000 times more to me.
> 
> ...



how much for both 9600's?


----------



## MKmods (Dec 8, 2008)

*OK Time to Stop Goofing Off..*

I made a mobo tray and front and rear panels today





To keep its height down (17") and to accommodate the fans and wiring behind the mobo tray I made the case 8" wide and moved the mobo tray over so there is 1" behind it and the side panel. The DVD is gonna mount sideways on the back side of the mobo tray next to the rad.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 8, 2008)

damn - been busy with schoolwork has kept me from getting my idea up . . .


I liked Wilhelm's cylinder idea - I had even thought a large section of HVAC duct from the hardware store would work - neat idea on top of that would be to get some exhaust manifold from some import at the bonehoard and mount the pipes off the cyl with fans inside them . . .

but, I see you've already started . . . 

doesn't matter - either way we all know it'll be kick-ass quality!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2008)

damn Mark, moving quickly!!  Awesome, looking great already!


----------



## MKmods (Dec 8, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> damn - been busy with schoolwork has kept me from getting my idea up . . .
> 
> 
> I liked Wilhelm's cylinder idea - I had even thought a large section of HVAC duct from the hardware store would work - neat idea on top of that would be to get some exhaust manifold from some import at the bonehoard and mount the pipes off the cyl with fans inside them . . .
> ...


Are you trying to say "School" matters more than modding? Blasphemy..

dont worry the world is a really big place and there is room for plenty of new mods Get Wilhelm to start a thread and we will have 2 places to hang out.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 8, 2008)

looking great,, are you modding a old case or doing it all from scrach


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 8, 2008)

dude this is awsome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> dude this is awsome



you f***ing bet it is!!!!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome!

I love how you wasted no time at all!


----------



## MKmods (Dec 8, 2008)

steelkane said:


> looking great,, are you modding a old case or doing it all from scrach



all from scratch, I have been whining that water cooling is always an afterthought with cases. So I am designing one designed around water cooling.

Notice the mobo tray; how its bent thats designed to smooth airflow coming out of the rad and past the mobo.(to reduce non moving airpockets)
The DVD will be behind the mobo tray to further reduce noise, heat and its obstruction of airflow.
(pay attention Antec, lol)



jbunch07 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I love how you wasted no time at all!


Im the king of wasting time, this is for The BadBoys Club so I am a bit more focused.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> all from scratch, I have been whining that water cooling is always an afterthought with cases. So I am designing one designed around water cooling.
> 
> Notice the mobo tray how its bent thats designed to smooth airflow coming out of the rad and past the mobo.
> The DVD will be behind the mobo tray to further reduce noise, heat and its obstruction of airflow.



brilliant!!!


Mark, you're gonna have to fab me a custom case dude.  I got 1 million dollars, cash!!!! heheh j/k, no but seriously, you should.


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> all from scratch, I have been whining that water cooling is always an afterthought with cases. So I am designing one designed around water cooling.
> 
> Notice the mobo tray; how its bent thats designed to smooth airflow coming out of the rad and past the mobo.(to reduce non moving airpockets)
> The DVD will be behind the mobo tray to further reduce noise, heat and its obstruction of airflow.



brilliant!


----------



## MKmods (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys. I have been keeping a lot of stuff private for the companies but to be honest I would rather share it with you.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> *Are you trying to say "School" matters more than modding? Blasphemy..*
> 
> dont worry the world is a really big place and there is room for plenty of new mods Get Wilhelm to start a thread and we will have 2 places to hang out.




well - normally I'd agree with ya here . . .

but . . . see, I gotta finish the schoolin, so I's can get ta betta jobz, so I's can get tha betta fundz and has moah free timez - cause tha betta fundz and moah free timez means I can spend more time tweaking and modding myself!

See, always a plan, always a plan!


----------



## theJesus (Dec 8, 2008)

Pics already?  w00t!!  Lookin' good, lookin' good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> well - normally I'd agree with ya here . . .
> 
> but . . . see, I gotta finish the schoolin, so I's can get ta betta jobz, so I's can get tha betta fundz and has moah free timez - cause tha betta fundz and moah free timez means I can spend more time tweaking and modding myself!
> 
> See, always a plan, always a plan!





dus saund lyke a paln!!!!!


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 8, 2008)

*lurking*


----------



## theJesus (Dec 8, 2008)

I always kinda thought lurking meant reading but not posting?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 8, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I always kinda thought lurking meant reading but not posting?



i think it does but he may have just wanted a cooler way of saying subscribed..


/bump


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i think it does but he may have just wanted a cooler way of saying subscribed..
> 
> 
> /bump



much cooler!!!

I had to google it to make sure I knew what he meant hehehe.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 8, 2008)

gawd i suck at lurking


----------



## theJesus (Dec 8, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> gawd i suck at lurking


lol that's almost sig worthy


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2008)

whatever mkmods makes im sure it will be incredible.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 8, 2008)

holy moly MK you are FAST!  its already awesome! Will you cut a hole behind the cpu socket like in the coolermaster atcs 840? sounds a good and useful idea to me.

EDIT: here's a link to a test showing how 4830s pwn 9600s   http://www.insidehw.com/Reviews/Graphics-cards/Affordable-Graphics-Cards-Roundup.html


----------



## MKmods (Dec 8, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> holy moly MK you are FAST!  its already awesome! Will you cut a hole behind the cpu socket like in the coolermaster atcs 840? sounds a good and useful idea to me.
> 
> EDIT: here's a link to a test showing how 4830s pwn 9600s   http://www.insidehw.com/Reviews/Graphics-cards/Affordable-Graphics-Cards-Roundup.html



yes there will be holes with fans to cool the back of the mobo. I made 1" of clearance so I could use a bigger fan.

Big thanks Odin for the links.


----------



## DarkAssassin (Dec 9, 2008)

*tribute case*

can't wait for the case mark its going to be sweet


----------



## MKmods (Dec 9, 2008)

Glad you signed up DA..Welcome to TPU


----------



## Silverel (Dec 9, 2008)

Giggity giggity.

Mark has extra cash. I'm excited... hehe


----------



## MKmods (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Silverel for getting the 9600s (I was hoping to send them to a good home)

Its gonna be nice to compare the 4830s to the 9600Gts and see what the difference is in the real world (my world that is, lol). I have a feeling I am gonna miss the lower power requirement and cool temps.
(9600GTs were 20s-30C range)


----------



## MKmods (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok got the 4830s and they seem very close to my 9600GTs and 9800GTs.

3DMark06 with a Phenom 9950
4830s in Crossfire 13,117
9800GTs in SLI 13,152
 and my 9600GTs with a OCd X2 6400 was 13368

The fans on the MSI 4830 cards are pretty quiet but the idle temps are about 8C warmer than my passive 9600GTs.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 11, 2008)

lol

So big swap with no gains?

How about the way the images look? Is it any different?


----------



## MKmods (Dec 11, 2008)

they look the same to me. Il try a few games and see what it looks like.

I remember back in the day when I went from a 7600GT to a X1950 the difference was amazing (X1950 images were so much nicer) 
I think now the differences are much less noticeable.

I ran a friends 3870X2 with my 9950 and remember it getting 14K at stock so I was thinking these 4830s may be more, add to that the article that said the 4830s were better than a 280 it made me think they would be a larger jump. Il OC them a bit and see what happens.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm feeling the same about the 8800GT and HD3870X2...I can barely see a difference in quality.


----------



## Exavier (Dec 11, 2008)

well, I definitely see a difference from my FX5200 to my 4870X2...
I love the idea of the optical drives behind the mobo tray, that actually inspires me to do a SFF build for LANs..
damn you MK, I have schoolwork too  haha 
/subbed


----------



## steelkane (Dec 19, 2008)

Just stopped by to see how things are going,


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 19, 2008)

You made me look


----------



## MKmods (Dec 19, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Just stopped by to see how things are going,



lol, I was wondering if everyone had given up on me... Il post a pict of the new bottom panel of the case in a few min.
(thanks for stopping By SK and CD)


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 19, 2008)

we would never give up on ya Mark!


----------



## MKmods (Dec 19, 2008)

We had a cold spell and a foot of snow here, When I woke up yesterday I noticed my water pressure was very low and I heard a noise under my bathroom floor..
Poor pipes exploded So I spent the last 2 days in a foot of snow trying to replace the pipes in my poor house.


steelkane said:


> looking great,, are you modding a old case or doing it all from scrach


When I read that I realized I was cheating using a top and bottom piece from another scrap case so this is for you SK
I just finished up changing some lights in a fan for KBD and between all this mess i made a new bottom for the case. I think its much nicer looking than the one I recycled.

Basic case base






My version




I wanted good mobo cooling so I thought if a 60mm fan was cool a 120mm one would be cooler, lol





I really like the 45deg rail I bent into it (bout time I class up a mod, lol)

PS: BIG thanks to MNPCTech for the beautiful case feet. I ordered some mesh a long time ago and they threw them in the box and asked me to use them..Well this seems like the perfect mod to do so. I have no clue how they can make $ off these things, they are fricken elegant.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2008)

awsome updates thanks mark


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 19, 2008)

like you said, I love those case feet!


----------



## MKmods (Dec 19, 2008)

I cant possibly do them justice with my poor camera skills but here is a better shot




they are about 1 3/4" diam and 7/8" tall.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2008)

wow those are nice im glad you got them though those are super nice unfortunetely they would be wasted on most color schemes for example if i put those on my armor it would look rediculous im glad you got some though you have an uncanny habit of being able to impliment everything in a smooth design concept while keeping in mind realistic and set goals.


----------



## jbunch07 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmm I could use some of those. http://www.mnpctech.com/CaseFeetMachined.html
found them. ooo i like the black ones too!


----------



## MKmods (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep thats them, I am gonna color these to match the case when Im done.

I have no clue how they can make them and make a profit as well.. But its cool to support good ol USA ingenuity.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> We had a cold spell and a foot of snow here, When I woke up yesterday I noticed my water pressure was very low and I heard a noise under my bathroom floor..
> Poor pipes exploded So I spent the last 2 days in a foot of snow trying to replace the pipes in my poor house.
> 
> When I read that I realized I was cheating using a top and bottom piece from another scrap case so this is for you SK
> ...



Now that's a really nice looking bottomIt's really looking, the way I like to see a mod, factory un-modded, Great skills


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

damn Mark, coming out awesome bro.  Did you get the pipes fixed completely then?


----------



## MKmods (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks SK.. tomorrow I will do the top. I was thinking of making the face out of CarbonFiber with the 3 120mm fans mounted flush.



Chicken Patty said:


> damn Mark, coming out awesome bro.  Did you get the pipes fixed completely then?



LOL, nope.. I talk way too much and wasted time so it got really cold and dark. Il get the water running tomorrow though. 

Hey Adam, I see you lurking..too bad you didnt show up today you could have spent it with me laying in the snow soldering pipes..


----------



## theJesus (Dec 19, 2008)

I can't see the new pics 

Sorry to hear 'bout the pipes though; hope you get 'em fixed soon.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 19, 2008)

That just sounds nice, CarbonFiber with the 3 120mm fans mounted flush.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 19, 2008)

I cant wait for you to see the tricked out fans... 
This weekend I will mess around with the CarbonFiber to see what makes the best look.

Here is a Carbonfiber shell I made for a Shuttle case




It has a thick coat of Ultra-Glo on it. I may try a front that has a more natural look to it.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 19, 2008)

tricked out fans, CarbonFiber, New bottom, New top, water, this is going to be good.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 19, 2008)

and the best part, triple rad (PA 120.3) all in a 17" tall case.


----------



## ResRant (Dec 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Hey Adam, I see you lurking..too bad you didnt show up today you could have spent it with me laying in the snow soldering pipes..



wanted to, but I was on call, just got home not to long ago. Soldering pipes sounds like way to much fun, especially since it's just a tad cold out there.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 19, 2008)

ResRant said:


> wanted to, but I was on call, just got home not to long ago. Soldering pipes sounds like way to much fun, especially since it's just a tad cold out there.


I keep telling you , drop that Dr. baloney and be a case modder like me...
(lol, I modded my house pipes)

by the way ur comp is all done.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looking good Mark...this build is flying along nicely.

I cant wait to see what you do with the carbon front panel and fans, if that shuttle case is anything to go on then it will be special.

Those feet look brilliant will have to check them out myself.


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 19, 2008)

*+++++++ ! ! ! Subscribed ! ! ! +++++++*


Looking forward to seeing your technical trickery with a case again, MK.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks guys and welcome to the thread..
I had to finish up my pipes today (yea... water!) and I modded a fan for KBD so I will make up the top and mount the HDDs this weekend.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2008)

Glad you got the pipes done and can't wait to see some moar pics


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks guys and welcome to the thread..
> I had to finish up my pipes today (yea... water!) and I modded a fan for KBD so I will make up the top and mount the HDDs this weekend.



 a plumber also, damn dude, you're the s**T hehe


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 20, 2008)

I thought about being a plumber for a living: but I chew my fingernails


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh wow. Nice of you guys to do this for MK! 

@MK

Been watching this thread and subscribed. I have said it before; always nice to see your work. Any more updates?



CyberDruid said:


> I thought about being a plumber for a living: but I chew my fingernails



HAHAH Nice CD!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

@ CD


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 20, 2008)

Watching this case come together makes me want to buy a break (brake?) so I can fold stuff and make boxes.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 20, 2008)

If I had $$ I would buy a box brake
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_7825_7825
because it has removeable fingers you can form boxes a lot easier

This is the one I use
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91012
It allows me to bend up to 36" panels but is hard to do box shapes

This is the one I started with to make my SFF cases
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=39103


----------



## steelkane (Dec 20, 2008)

[I brake for mods],, just think bumper sticker


----------



## theJesus (Dec 21, 2008)

nice one!


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 21, 2008)

lol

Thanks for the links. 

I'm investing my last bit of dosh in tools and Silver Bullion.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL, I just had to post this.. I was challenged on another forum and just couldnt sit idly by..

Notice anything?






Sorry I was a bit behind this weekend, I will resume the case in the morning.


CyberDruid said:


> I thought about being a plumber for a living: but I chew my fingernails



If you dont look at them while chewing ul never know whats under them, lol


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 22, 2008)

You seem to have lost the 24 pin socket.

Gotta be more careful where you leave things.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL, not lost just moved to a better place..


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 22, 2008)

Now there's a thought.

You mb would look so much cleaner if all the connectors were underneath. 

Then instead of having a solid mb tray, just have a frame for mounting the mb to, and the rest open to access connectors.


----------



## Luke (Dec 22, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, not lost just moved to a better place..



would that even work would you need to rewire the power supply


----------



## MKmods (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL, you have to reverse the wires in the plug (basically just switch the 2 rows of 12), but since I hand wire all my stuff its no biggie..

Could you imagine the smoke on a $250 mobo if I forget to reverse them

Or the look on the face of the guy at Newegg if I tried to RMA it


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 22, 2008)

It looks like you would have to reverse all the cables on your powersupply. 

Edit, just saw your post. Oh yeah if an unknowing person just plugged it in they would be rather confused by the resulting fireworks. 

It would be worth the effort though. The essence of cable management.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 22, 2008)

idk why, but I can't seem to view any images from photobucket lately, which sucks cuz I really wanna see the updates


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 22, 2008)

nice mark! do you know, Langer at XS is doing something even more extreme than that, he is gonna solder the wires directly behind the mobo. pretty sick!


----------



## Silverel (Dec 22, 2008)

You might have to dig around a lil bit, but I'm pretty sure Mark has already pulled that one off. hehe


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow..taking it to the next level.

I love that idea Mark.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2008)

Interesting MK. Just another idea:

Removing the connector totally. Then using a 24pin extension soldering it to the backside so you wont have to mod your psu.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 22, 2008)

wait why would you have to mod anything? i know its reversed on that back of the mobo but all youll need to do is rotate the conector and it will be fine...right?


----------



## domy85 (Dec 22, 2008)

Jebus, now thats a mod reversing the 24 pin connector. +1


----------



## MKmods (Dec 22, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> nice mark! do you know, Langer at XS is doing something even more extreme than that, he is gonna solder the wires directly behind the mobo. pretty sick!


I was trying to help him and he kept insisting after spend $3K in tools it couldnt be done.



Solaris17 said:


> wait why would you have to mod anything? i know its reversed on that back of the mobo but all youll need to do is rotate the conector and it will be fine...right?


the male end (from the PS) would be reversed when the female plug (mobo plug) is flipped.
The only way to remove the asus one was to cut it in half (destroying it) The nice white 24 pin plug is one I removed from a dead mobo by using a heatgun (to keep it in 1 piece) The prob with a heatgun is all the other devices around the 24 pin plug also have a tendency to fall out.

Interesting MK. Just another idea:
Removing the connector totally. Then using a 24pin extension soldering it to the backside so you wont have to mod your psu.
That is what I usually do (simpler = Better) but he kept insisting it couldnt be done



theJesus said:


> idk why, but I can't seem to view any images from photobucket lately, which sucks cuz I really wanna see the updates


LOL, If you knew all the probs I had with photobucket.. I have to re do my comp today (format) but after I will be transferring the picts to TPUs thing so they will be safe here


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 22, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, you have to reverse the wires in the plug (basically just switch the 2 rows of 12), but since I hand wire all my stuff its no biggie..
> 
> Could you imagine the smoke on a $250 mobo if I forget to reverse them
> 
> Or the look on the face of the guy at Newegg if I tried to RMA it



I'd just RMA it for the looks on the dude's face


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 22, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I was trying to help him and he kept insisting after spend $3K in tools it couldnt be done.
> 
> 
> the male end (from the PS) would be reversed when the female plug (mobo plug) is flipped.
> ...




wait ..so did i have the right idea or can it not be done? gotta use laymens round me MK your the hardware guy not me.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 22, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, If you knew all the probs I had with photobucket.. I have to re do my comp today (format) but after I will be transferring the picts to TPUs thing so they will be safe here


Sweet, can't wait to see 'em 

I stopped using photobucket cuz I didn't like the size limitations.  I prefer imageshack to photobucket since it doesn't resize anything unless it's over like 1.3mb (i think).  Of course, tpu's host allows 2mb, but afaik you can't login to it and view previously uploaded images like you can with other hosts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Mark, that was absolutely brilliant bro   Amazing work as usual.

I know you have the tendancy to wire things to the back of the motherboard


----------



## MKmods (Dec 23, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Sweet, can't wait to see 'em
> 
> I stopped using photobucket cuz I didn't like the size limitations.  I prefer imageshack to photobucket since it doesn't resize anything unless it's over like 1.3mb (i think).  Of course, tpu's host allows 2mb, but afaik you can't login to it and view previously uploaded images like you can with other hosts.


My albums were getting hundreds of thousands of hits each week, I didnt know you could even check that. (I am a huge noob at all the programming/internet stuff)

I need to learn how to keep the picts here, here and my important ones private.


Solaris17 said:


> wait ..so did i have the right idea or can it not be done? gotta use laymens round me MK your the hardware guy not me.


LOL, when I read that I almost fell out of my chair..Remember the link you gave me to cloning my HDD? (I messed that up so bad, I need directions a monkey could understand) 

The plugs have different shapes to them so they can only go one way into each other, If you take the one soldered to the mobo and flip it to mount from the bottom it reverses all the wires. So the cable coming from the PS needs to have its wires reversed to match the mobo plug, But after all the modding I did for freaksavior on his 24pin cable its now pretty simple.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> My albums were getting hundreds of thousands of hits each week, I didnt know you could even check that. (I am a huge noob at all the programming/internet stuff)
> 
> I need to learn how to keep the picts here, here and my important ones private.
> 
> ...





yes?..........so ok if you take the 24 pin off the top and put it on the bottom you can just reverse it to use the same connectors right?

and then you just plug the cable in normally since the connector is alredy soldered onto the correct connectors?


nvm im all done.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 23, 2008)

nope, Il post a couple picts in a sec
Ok here is the plug regular






Here it is If I put it in 1 way below




(this way is the closest, if I just reverse the rear 12 wires with the front 12 it works)

Here it is if I reverse the plug the other way


----------



## theJesus (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't think the reason I can't see your images has anything to do with how many hits they got; I can't see _any_ images from photobucket (the whole site won't load).  There's no "bandwidth exceeded" image or anything; the only way I can tell when somebody has posted an image from photobucket is by quoting them to see the img tags.  Otherwise, it's as if the post contained no image at all.  Since I'm the only person experiencing this however, I'm gonna look into it some and figure out what's wrong on my end.

As for keeping your important pictures private, uhh, don't upload them to the web? lol


----------



## MKmods (Dec 23, 2008)

my private picts (my porn) is of my mod ideas that I was supposedly sharing only with the companies..(they were so pissed that thousands of people got to see them)


----------



## theJesus (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't upload those on photobucket at all; I'd e-mail 'em directly to the companies.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> nope, Il post a couple picts in a sec
> Ok here is the plug regular
> 
> 
> ...



............???

im sorry my mind just exploded...i dont think im built to understand.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 23, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ............???
> 
> im sorry my mind just exploded...i dont think im built to understand.


LOL, thats EXACTLY how I feel while trying to program stuff...

Il make you a deal Solaris, you handle the programming stuff and Il do the modding


----------



## domy85 (Dec 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, thats EXACTLY how I feel while trying to program stuff...
> 
> Il make you a deal Solaris, you handle the programming stuff and Il do the modding



My cpu is a neural net processor, a learning computer


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey MK I know you'll do the bad boys justice with this, hope you enjoy the parts


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, thats EXACTLY how I feel while trying to program stuff...
> 
> Il make you a deal Solaris, you handle the programming stuff and Il do the modding



sounds good to me


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


>



Do you need help with this MK? Cause this looks to be your easiest and best bet for the mod.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 23, 2008)

For all those that can't wrap their heads around the 24-pin construction:

Front side pinout (don't blame me for incorrect numbers, it's an example):
1--13
2--14
3--15
4--16
5--17
6--18
7--19
8--20
9--21
10-22
11-23
12-24

Rear side pinout (remember, you're looking at the same pins, just from the other side!):
13--1
14--2
15--3
16--4
17--5
18--6
19--7
20--8
21--9
22-10
23-11
24-12

Now, here's the magic thing: the pinout on the PSU side plug *doesn't* magically change when you plug it into the other side of the motherboard! So you'd plug pin 1 into where pin 13 should be etc.
Since the 24-pins pinout doesn't have its different voltage plugs symetrically divided over the plug, mirrored plugging like that would kill your motherboard, PSU or both 

Of course, this is easily countered by mirroring the pinout on the PSU plug.

Obviously, theory is one step, I couldn't just do it in practice


----------



## steelkane (Dec 23, 2008)

That's a great mod, with the 24pin power, I always enjoy looking at the photos, Thats on my modding bucket list, I have a long list so I hope I don't die soon.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 23, 2008)

I wonder if someone could use photoshop to make a bitchin' desktop for when its done


----------



## steelkane (Dec 23, 2008)

How about a TPU windowblinds with Icons & WallPaper


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 23, 2008)

He's not an artsy fartsy guy.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 23, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> He's not an artsy fartsy guy.


Definitely True, lol

I could you all ur help on what to do with the side panel. I would like to incorporate "Bad Boys of Modding", my logo, and TPU.since there will be no Hdd rack or even DVD visible the whole side will be fair game (16" X 16")


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 23, 2008)

Make
frickin'
case
badges

...I'd get one!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2008)

steelkane said:


> How about a TPU windowblinds with Icons & WallPaper



someone with an account should deff do that.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 24, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Definitely True, lol
> 
> I could you all ur help on what to do with the side panel. I would like to incorporate "Bad Boys of Modding", my logo, and TPU.since there will be no Hdd rack or even DVD visible the whole side will be fair game (16" X 16")



I can etch acrylic. If that's the look you want I just need B & W art and set dimensions.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 24, 2008)

I would really like to incorporate Bad Boys of case Modding and TPU somehow as well.
(Thanks CD)
I was hoping on peoples opinions on if I should cut it out of the alum panel or use a window.. One other thing I was wondering if they wanted a fancy shape as opposed to a basic square..


----------



## steelkane (Dec 24, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I would really like to incorporate Bad Boys of case Modding and TPU somehow as well.
> (Thanks CD)
> I was hoping on peoples opinions on if I should cut it out of the alum panel or use a window.. One other thing I was wondering if they wanted a fancy shape as opposed to a basic square..



I seen this mod by bishopdown, I think with a good clean design, it would look nice


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 24, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I would really like to incorporate Bad Boys of case Modding and TPU somehow as well.
> (Thanks CD)
> I was hoping on peoples opinions on if I should cut it out of the alum panel or use a window.. One other thing I was wondering if they wanted a fancy shape as opposed to a basic square..



i like cuts made directly out of the alu panel. I think that a simple square window like the one you suggested would be good, then on the bottom part of the panel, cut out of the alu, 

BAD BOYS OF CASE MODDING
____TECHPOWERUP.COM____

or somethng like that

think it would look good


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 24, 2008)

You could make a silhouette of this pic and put in a dremel and a hacksaw instead of the guns


----------



## MKmods (Dec 25, 2008)

LOl, thanks Thracken.. 

By the way Merry Xmas and have a Great holiday season ..


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOl, thanks Thracken..
> 
> By the way Merry Xmas and have a Great holiday season ..



merry x-mas man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2008)

now that you guys brought this up, merry christmas and happy holidays to everyone.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey guy's, Happy Christmas to you all in the Bad Boy's club.

@Mark  I like CD's idea of the etched side window but dont know how you would get any colour into the different parts.Maybe a cutout in the side panel with lights behind it would be easier to do.

Also I would love to be able to do the reverse 24pin mod...really looks class


----------



## MKmods (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank oily for your input.. I am messing around with the Hdds and panels and found this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998040
Pretty sweet mounting 2 laptop hdds in a hot swap tray in the space of a DVD.

the DVD will go in the top slot and the Hdd rack will go in the lower one and the PS controls/power button between them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2008)

Mark, looking good so far bro, love how the rad was mounted


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 26, 2008)

That's for laptop drives BTW. In general they are a bit slow...but I love that hotswap enclosure.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 26, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> That's for laptop drives BTW. In general they are a bit slow...but I love that hotswap enclosure.


I have a nice 500gig  that I can put in an external enclosure especially since this cool mobo has 2 E-sata ports built into the I/O plate.

I have 2 of the 80GIG laptop Hdds left over from my SFF comp and they actually work well when run in Raid0. 

I really liked that Hdd rack as it will allow me to swap out the Hdds as needed, eliminate a bunch of mess, (remember this case has the volume of a reg Mid tower so there wont be a lot of extra room). 
A couple of other cool things of Laptop hdds is they run off 5V, are practically silent and make very little heat.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 26, 2008)

I've never tried them. I'm getting interested in these ITX  and smaller mobos...some of them seem pretty good. Something for a cigar box sized build. I would not have thought to look for a HDD rack like that. Thanks


----------



## steelkane (Dec 26, 2008)

The front is looking awesome,, with the cables for your rom & hdd behind your wall, it's a really nice design & should look really clean.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks SK..I cant wait to show my ideas for the wiring (very minimalistic)


CD: they make a 4 Hdd version as well. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998037
(thats so cool, mounting 4 Hdds, hot swappable in the space of a DVD)

the newer Laptop Hdds are quite a bit bigger/faster as well as cheaper. I think I paid about $90ea for these 80s and now you can get 320 gig and 16mb cache drives for that.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, considering SSD's are coming in that size, it is looking more interesting.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 27, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> Well, considering SSD's are coming in that size, it is looking more interesting.


cant wait till they are affordable till then I have my trusty 80's.

OK, got an update..While messing with the front/mobo panel I realized since the DVD and hdds both will be behind the mobo tray there is a lot more room inside the case. 
Travis from TeamNexGen mentioned these fans (thanks Travis)
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12tfexhisp.html
I was thinking of mounting them inside as it gives me a few benefits

1-no grills needed 
2-quieter on the inside of the case
3-allows a shorter case in depth
4-no fear of missing fingers
5-and best of all I can use a filter now.

Here are a couple shots showing the DVD and Hdd rack mounts as well as the voltage controls for the PS





here is a back of the mobo tray shot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

Mark you are brilliant bro, this is coming out awesome!


----------



## MKmods (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks CP, Il get a pict of the custom filter tomorrow, Its 6" wide, 17" tall and 1" thick and will slide in the front through the bottom (making changing easy)


----------



## steelkane (Dec 27, 2008)

220CFM on them fans is psycho, but 65db is unbelievability ears bleeding LOUD. I like them


----------



## MKmods (Dec 27, 2008)

steelkane said:


> 220CFM on them fans is psycho, but 65db is unbelievability ears bleeding LOUD. I like them


I have some really quiet Silenx fans but Travis wants to be able to OC this poor comp till it explodes
And at convention halls/huge Lan Parties 65db is but a whisper..(just in case Il build some type of control for them (LOL, they are almost 2.5Amps each)


----------



## steelkane (Dec 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I have some really quiet Silenx fans but Travis wants to be able to OC this poor comp till it explodes
> And at convention halls/huge Lan Parties 65db is but a whisper..(just in case Il build some type of control for them (LOL, they are almost 2.5Amps each)



convention halls/huge Lan Parties 65db is but a whisper, True), but I was thinking home use, I picked this fan up for my V8 mod,, Good CFM & quite http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...1900_RPM_SY1225SL12SH.html?tl=g36c15s60#blank


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks CP, Il get a pict of the custom filter tomorrow, Its 6" wide, 17" tall and 1" thick and will slide in the front through the bottom (making changing easy)



i'll be looking forward to that   Smart idea too!


----------



## MKmods (Dec 27, 2008)

steelkane said:


> convention halls/huge Lan Parties 65db is but a whisper, True), but I was thinking home use, I picked this fan up for my V8 mod,, Good CFM & quite http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...1900_RPM_SY1225SL12SH.html?tl=g36c15s60#blank



I have a set of those here, they look cool. I especially like the small motor diam(makes the fan look in better proportioned) However they are a bit delicate (not long lasting) and with this mod its important to just plain kick ass.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 27, 2008)

steelkane said:


> convention halls/huge Lan Parties 65db is but a whisper, True), but I was thinking home use, I picked this fan up for my V8 mod,, Good CFM & quite http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...1900_RPM_SY1225SL12SH.html?tl=g36c15s60#blank



great fans in open air but not good on a radiator, listening to people in the forums.

MK the case is fantastic! i love how you mounted the 5.25" slots

for 2.5A fans you'll have to get the new lamptron fan controller if you want adjust their speed. PPCS has it in stock, and sidewinder too i think


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 27, 2008)

Or you could build a PVM circuit (there are a number of breadboard tuts on this)


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 27, 2008)

Something I've been meaning to do and since your looking for suggestions would be to have some thin lines of acrylic on the front or top and put the color of choice led's on each end to light it up for 1: Power activity and 2: HD activity.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 27, 2008)

As far as fans go, dome interesting reading:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=193646
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=193125


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 27, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> As far as fans go, dome interesting reading:
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=193646
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=193125



if you search on the forums, you'll see that vapor made some more tests. they are all exellent and very helpful. the best rad fan comes to be the sanace1011, while on the cheaper side zm-f3 is great. yates from PTS are way better than non-pts yates. The former are the best fans as what concerns price/perf


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 27, 2008)

Talking of those sanaces, Petra tech have some.
http://www.petrastechshop.com/12x38sadesan.html

Just wish I could justify the price.


----------



## ascstinger (Dec 27, 2008)

awesome, my sflex's are indeed one of the best fans out there

case is looking great mark, i may have a small modding question for you but Ill throw that in a pm when I get some stuff done later to help explain


----------



## MKmods (Dec 27, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> great fans in open air but not good on a radiator, listening to people in the forums.
> 
> MK the case is fantastic! i love how you mounted the 5.25" slots
> 
> for 2.5A fans you'll have to get the new lamptron fan controller if you want adjust their speed. PPCS has it in stock, and sidewinder too i think


Thats good to know, nothing worse than spending about $100 for 3 fans to find out they are no better than a $20 set (that I already have) Il look into it.

*PS: Thanks to all of you for the info, thats what makes this a special case.*


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

Well I'm not turning it on been cleaning today....on here on and off LOL

Camera is dead so sorry bad cell phone pic.

Also I'm going to paint the block while it's off the board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

hey Damulta, looks nice bro.  perhaps a better quality picture will do more justice


----------



## MKmods (Dec 28, 2008)

sorry I got a bit behind the last few days.. Here is my idea for the filter









My thought was to use a home heater filter and cut it down to fit (I started with a 12 X 24 so I could cut it in half to make 2 filters)
I tried a few and notice they allow different amounts of air to pass, some are way more restrictive.
I am gonna make a carbon fiber face panel and cut out a hole for air to intake.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

thats a good idea bro, easier to clean a filter than all your fans/components.   That one there looks pretty restrictive as it is.  You think?


----------



## MKmods (Dec 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats a good idea bro, easier to clean a filter than all your fans/components.   That one there looks pretty restrictive as it is.  You think?



I have tried several, that one is about med (white filter). restrictive, here is the cheapest one and least restrictive (blue filter) The Blue one is like .97 cents, the white one is $4 at HomeDepot





They make a washable home filters as well (best for me) but its $. I was gonna use a K&N style car air filter(washable gauze) but the cost right now is just tooooooo much to be worth it.

I have done a bit of re-engineering the filters to flow better (basically I fold 12" of filter in a 6" space, the extra pleats add double the surface area to allow more air to pass.)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I have tried several, that one is about med. restrictive, here is the cheapest one and least restrictive
> 
> 
> They make a washable home filters as well (best for me) but its $. I was gonna use a K&N style car air filter(washable gauze) but the cost right now is just tooooooo much to be worth it.
> ...



well in that pic it don't look that bad, the first pic it looked like the air was just going to bounce if it lol.  Thanks for the post and the explanation.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 29, 2008)

Mark, my career field is heavy in civil engineering, so I'm not just talking out my arse here.  You need to consider that those pleated HVAC style filters are designed to have significant power at the fan to move the air.  When your pushing air with a 1/4 horsepower motor (or more) then a medium restriction filter will work well.  However, in the case of computer fans working on only a few watts of power... well then that much restriction will cause some interesting things to occur.  If you don't seal the duct chamber on the supply side of the fans to the filter you will simply cause a recirculating loop of air within the case... which obviously is less than desirable.  On the other hand, even if you do seal the duct chamber to the filter you will cause a mild low pressure situation at the fan blades (low density air volume for each blade to grab) which will significantly reduce the effectiveness and efficiency of the fans... thus requiring more power, RPMs, and noise to get the desired amount of air flow.  It'll work... just not efficiently... and we all know what a stickler you are for efficiency .


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 29, 2008)

Mark, just a thought:
have you considered making a filter out of pantyhose? 
It would be fairly non restrictive while catching a fair bit of dust. Not to mention washable.

I'm thinking this as we often use nylon to make cheap pop filters for mics, so I know the stuff.

Just make a steel frame and stretch it over methinks.

You can even find some interesting colours as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> Mark, just a thought:
> have you considered making a filter out of pantyhose?
> It would be fairly non restrictive while catching a fair bit of dust. Not to mention washable.
> 
> ...



for some reason when I saw the word "pantyhose" i almost fell off my chair laughing lol, but to think about it you got a good point, I just dont know if it'll work.  Lets see what Mark thinks about the "Pantyhose Project"


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 29, 2008)

You could even use red pantyhose to keep the theme!!

It's not a bad idea really.  You would have a lot of options for mounting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> You could even use red pantyhose to keep the theme!!
> 
> It's not a bad idea really.  You would have a lot of options for mounting.



hahaha, keep the theme  


I could imagine the look on the cashiers face when Mark goes up to the register with a pair of Panty hoses.  "these for your sir"?


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I could imagine the look on the cashiers face when Mark goes up to the register with a pair of Panty hoses.  "these for your sir"?



Unless you are all awkward about it, they don't think twice. 
What's even funnier is walking into a lingerie shop to grab something for a girlfriend and all the clients in there are men.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> Unless you are all awkward about it, they don't think twice.
> What's even funnier is walking into a lingerie shop to grab something for a girlfriend and all the clients in there are men.



lol, yeah i know but the thought just hit me and I thought it was hilarious 


yikes!!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 29, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> Mark, just a thought:
> have you considered making a filter out of pantyhose?
> It would be fairly non restrictive while catching a fair bit of dust. Not to mention washable.
> 
> ...



That's the most prominent ghetto way of making a filter as far as I know. Cheap, nice structure, stretchable, so easy to work with and it looks fine 

I'm thinking of using pantyhose on my little cube as well, whenever I get to continue building.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 29, 2008)

Another vote for red pantyhose.

And instead of mesh: fishnets!


----------



## Exavier (Dec 29, 2008)

lol fishnet  I actually asked my gf for an old pair which i now have and my TJ07 will soon look rather fetching lol


----------



## MKmods (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input so far...



EnergyFX said:


> Mark, my career field is heavy in civil engineering, so I'm not just talking out my arse here.  You need to consider that those pleated HVAC style filters are designed to have significant power at the fan to move the air.  When your pushing air with a 1/4 horsepower motor (or more) then a medium restriction filter will work well.  However, in the case of computer fans working on only a few watts of power... well then that much restriction will cause some interesting things to occur.  If you don't seal the duct chamber on the supply side of the fans to the filter you will simply cause a recirculating loop of air within the case... which obviously is less than desirable.  On the other hand, even if you do seal the duct chamber to the filter you will cause a mild low pressure situation at the fan blades (low density air volume for each blade to grab) which will significantly reduce the effectiveness and efficiency of the fans... thus requiring more power, RPMs, and noise to get the desired amount of air flow.  It'll work... just not efficiently... and we all know what a stickler you are for efficiency .



I have been working on this for quite a while, I have figured a way to construct a more efficient filter medium. I cant share everything (due to non disclosure agreements) but you are right I am a stickler for efficiency.
The  restriction of airflow depends on the medium as as well as the surface area, I have figured how to keep the noise down and the efficiency of the rad up.

As to using pantyhose, its a cheap cover and takes up a small amount of space but that is also its downfall for me. Its surface area is 1/100th of the filter I am using and allows way too much dirt to pass.

One other thing, I live outside of Reno Nevada which is high desert (VERY dusty) so developing a clean comp that runs cool has been a big deal to me for quite a while.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I don't vacuum, that's why I want a dust-free comp solution


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very NICE MK!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay no fishnets...but can we at least have high heels?


----------



## MKmods (Dec 30, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Okay no fishnets...but can we at least have high heels?




lol,  kind of, Im using MNPCTech's case feet and they are quite a bit taller than the reg feet(shoes) I use


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 30, 2008)

Now we're talking


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

steelkane said:


> The rest of my kitchen, I have no wife to complain



God I love techpowerup!!!

Only here do I see my place during madness!!!




My idea on this case No no paint jobs LOL


But beams of light that are bright as hell(light the 1 million candle light power lights)that shoot to the ceiling. It would look cool as hell I think 3 beams. Maybe a T P and a U in the center of the light like the batman light!!!


IDK I thought of it when I hit this thread tonight. You know those ideas that just hit you and you see them clearly......Like those ideas that normally hit you when you wake up in the morning and have to pee and you don't want to get out of bed, and then that idea just hits hard....those are the best ones IMO.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice idea with the "Beaming Light" DaMulta..

I ordered the Laptop Hotswap cage yesterday, should be mon or tues.

After seeing the mod SteelKane did I was thinking of hinging the top. I was thinking of it opening from the left to right instead of front to back as it can be used to tie the front and rear panels together to add a bit more stiffining.

I will get some more picts tomorrow on the rear panel, top and hinges.



DaMulta said:


> But beams of light that are bright as hell(light the 1 million candle light power lights)that shoot to the ceiling.


LOL, ur comp could be a paint peeler too...


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a hand held one with a dead bat in it. I was going to see if the meanwell could power it


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 4, 2009)

D PC MOD Paint Room ocLIT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlLmvLyMwIY


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 4, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> D PC MOD Paint Room ocLIT
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlLmvLyMwIY



Somehow, I don't think you were sober...


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 4, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Somehow, I don't think you were sober...



no that's me sober
just showing the start of the paint room

edit: wrong thread lol


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Okay no fishnets...but can we at least have high heels?



OMG.  Someone needs to turn the "lamp" from A Christmas Story into a computer.  They would be a web-hero.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 11, 2009)

*Oops!*

It never occurred to me that the 2 laptop hot swap mount was smaller than a DVD slot...So I cut the hole for a DVD size device...
(note to self... read the stupid description next time)





ok so the box shows up and im thinking "this is way smaller then a DVD device".... 








and thats with a Laptop DVD below it as well

ok so time to make a new front panel and I also made the flip top





open sesame..





anyone know where to get small hydraulic rams at?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^ looking great.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 11, 2009)

I love the flip top on the case.

Would be very nice with a couple of Linear Actuators to open it up remotely 

http://www.firgelliauto.co.uk/

EDIT:Just saw this in your post 



> anyone know where to get small hydraulic rams at?



Link above might work..might be a bit over sized.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 11, 2009)

MKmods said:


> anyone know where to get small hydraulic rams at?



Too expensive, just use a small carjack and some boards.  If thats too big then use a simple lever with some sticks or boards.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice work MK, Very nice,, I would try an auto part store for the arms,


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I love the flip top on the case.
> 
> Would be very nice with a couple of Linear Actuators to open it up remotely
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for the link/idea oily..I can get by with a very small one (maybe 1 or 2" of travel)
Im gonna be making my own, but if anyone knows of something similar a link will be very appreciated.


Namslas90 said:


> Too expensive, just use a small carjack and some boards.  If thats too big then use a simple lever with some sticks or boards.



$$ is a big issue with me so the cheaper the better..

Sometimes I forget you you all dont know what Im gonna do next , I will be making a panel enclosing the PS and water pump going from the rear to the front.That is why I wanted the top to open (to allow servicing of the water pump and PS) as well as adding a bit of structure/support

Thanks SK


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 12, 2009)

You might have some luck on car audio part sites.Thats what I was thinking of...some are used in audio builds to lift amps etc


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> open sesame..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well, if you're looking for some small hydaulic arms, the auto industry is jam packed with them - usage for hood support, rear tailgate support, rear hatch support, etc

although not expensive, they're designed to hold much more weight than you're looking to deal with.


You could get something like this, though: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/97-98-99-ACURA-CL-GLOVE-BOX-DOOR-OPENER-SHOCK-OEM_W0QQitemZ270194407401QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting . . . or any other hydaulic shock used as a glove box support.  Perhaps a trip to the local bonehoard might be in order?


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks IR for the excellent link getting closer

I have used the hatchback ones from the car industry for many years but they are way too stiff for this panel. the electric ones oily linked to would be nice.. Imagine push a remote and top opens... Sweet!

Here in Reno we have a few excellent junk yards to browse, may swing by them tomorrow.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 12, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thanks IR for the excellent link



not a prob . . .

and BTW - the build looks very nice so far!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's a good idea using a CD/DVD drive to open the lid

http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5643

Or what about a electric car aerial motor, that might work for you.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas so far...

Here is the panel I was talking about, adds support/structure to the case as well as houses the PS and water pump.









its gonna use 1/2 of the top 120mm fan to cool the PS and Pump.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW this is really coming along nicely! looking great Mark!


----------



## steelkane (Jan 12, 2009)

Very nice work,, I like the hidden top panel setup, Clean, So clean when done. 
Off topic- Check this out http://www.svc.com/rc-1000s-kkn2-gp.html


----------



## MKmods (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks SK... I spent the day cutting the holes for the rear panel. I popped in a piece of the nice alum hex mesh I bought from Cyberdruids store (modders unite and support the arts, lol)




the top compartment will house the PS and water pump

Its amazing how small this is in person (17" tall)





I am still trying to decide on the fans to use, I need four 120mms, 3  for the rad, 1 for the mobo, and two 80s for the PS exhaust. I would kind of like them to be all from the same company. The only important part is they need to be top quality and the blades need to be a bit different. I have a pair of these sitting around
http://www.moddersmart.com/en/coolink-swif-80-mm-803-.html
as well as a pile of Silenx ones.

I am making custom housings for the fans so only blade design/color matters to me.

I did find a deal on the Sanyo Denkis that Odin Eidolon (thanks again) mentioned so thats an option as well.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow... just wow!!

This is looking absolutely awesome Mark!!

Did you fab the entire rear panel, or is the MB/Expansion portion a donation from another case?  If you fabbed it then how did you get the nice rib between all the expansion slots??

EDIT:  Cyberdruid has a store??  WTH am I buying from other places for?


----------



## MKmods (Jan 14, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Wow... just wow!!
> 
> This is looking absolutely awesome Mark!!
> 
> ...


I cheated and am using one from my scrap box, I liked it because it was alum.

Im not sure whats up with the Cyberdruid store right now but he sold me the kick ass alum hex mesh a while ago.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2009)

Im about to take apart a portable spot light and see what it looks like powered by a mean well.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Im about to take apart a portable spot light and see what it looks like powered by a mean well.



I can already smell burnt paint.. Make sure to wear face protection


----------



## steelkane (Jan 14, 2009)

keep them updates coming, really turning out nice, I was looking at a few fans with different blades, with good CFM
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=49&products_id=24749

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=49&products_id=23806

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=49&products_id=22545

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=37&products_id=24078


----------



## MKmods (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL, you picked the same fans I have been looking at

I looked at those gentle Typhoon fans and thought they were nice (definately different looking) looks like Scythe is selling them too (but no 80s)

I liked the red blade ones too (also come in the 80mm version) because they are easy to remove

I have the slipstream ones already, I liked the small motor assembly but quality wise they arent so good. (they LOOK good though, lol)


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I can already smell burnt paint.. Make sure to wear face protection




















damn my new cell phone takes good pics!!!!!


lol the mean well blow the bulb up in 1 sec





very easy to take apart, and I will now how to look what the battery is giving it.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 14, 2009)

I swear, I had no coaching from MK on them fans, Good one
I would say the enermax fans would be a good choice, they can be painted easily, good CFM & Cheap after Rebate.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 14, 2009)

steelkane said:


> I swear, I had no coaching from MK on them fans, Good one
> I would say the enermax fans would be a good choice, they can be painted easily, good CFM & Cheap after Rebate.



I liked the red color, and the fact that the 120mm fans are rated at 85C for 100,000hours.
(the big rebate makes me think there is a prob with the fans though)

DaMulta: whats the power requirement of the lamp?


----------



## steelkane (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe there not selling,, because ppl are thinking the blades going to come off by itself, but I trust enermax.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 14, 2009)

Your design is making a lot of sense MK.

I'd lol at DaMulta but I don't want to encourage him.

Hello. Tribute case thread....


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 14, 2009)

nice update MK! i really love they idea of the 5,25" slots. i would grab those sanyo denkis, they, great fans! for the 80mms, would you like plain black? blue? orange? i really like these:

xigma
http://www.petrastechshop.com/80xixlwhledc.html

zalman's
http://www.petrastechshop.com/80zazmsicafa.html

enermax, this has a strange fan blade that you may happen to like
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=37&products_id=24078

silverstone
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=37&products_id=3608


----------



## MKmods (Jan 14, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Your design is making a lot of sense MK.
> 
> I'd lol at DaMulta but I don't want to encourage him.
> 
> Hello. Tribute case thread....



as usual glad you stopped by.


steelkane said:


> Maybe there not selling,, because ppl are thinking the blades going to come off by itself, but I trust enermax.


I like the removable blade idea and like the color as well. Ever since I saw one of CDs builds that was black with red I have wanted to incorporate those 2 colors.

LOL, can you imagine 6 rebates for 6 different people...


----------



## steelkane (Jan 14, 2009)

it would look nice if you kept the blade red & painted the frame white.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 15, 2009)

Speaking of removable blades...

Since I work on servers, it really made me think of slot loaded HD's.





 Those are the exact ones that we use on a good amount of our servers.

Not necessarily SCSI drives for you sir, but the concept would be the same using SATA drives. I know there's boards that can mount these with power/data cabled to your mobo/PSU.

edit
not as much fun, but there's similar things on the Egg
http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=43&name=HDD-Accessories

and one in particular that looks good.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817123302


----------



## MKmods (Jan 15, 2009)

I actually bought the TT one for a friend and love it. First the top and bottom are open so heat buildup is not a prob and the HDd just slides in bare so the extra trays arent needed. Its a very nice design.

For me I like Raid0 and using Laptop hdds  just frees up so much room. especially with the new speedy Laptop hdds. (they are no raptors lol, but honestly are silent, make practically no heat and run off 5V)

Thanks again Silverel...


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm about to start off on a little mod here to try to stuff a neat little water loop in my Lian Li V1000 Plus.  My radiator should be here tomorrow http://www.jab-tech.com/XSPC-RX120-Single-120mm-high-performance-radiator-pr-4382.html which will fit in the lower front of the case.  Right behind the rad will sit the res/pump combo where I will have to cut out some of the mid-panel to fit it.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 16, 2009)

nice erocker..and welcome.

Ok looking at more fans and saw these
http://www.svc.com/xlf-f8253.html

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556086765.html
Its nice to see fan companies starting to make something other than the same ol black plastic frames.(bout time)


----------



## steelkane (Jan 16, 2009)

XigmaTek fans are nice, they also have the same style for 120mm, http://www.svc.com/xlf-f1253.html 
So far it looks to be between the matching 80 & 120mm XigmaTek  & Enermax. both good for this build


----------



## MKmods (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL im such a goofball... I picked up the Sanyo Denkis (thanks Odin Eidolon) so the 120s are on the way.

Ok I still need the 2 80s, I kind of like the Xigmas and the Enermaxes.

EDIT: OK SK, got 2 of the Xigmas on the way..Fans settled
(red blades with white lights should be pretty cool)

EDIT EDIT: Hardware update.. Silverel was kind enough to trade me my modded 9600GTs for the 4830s so I can use the biostar N750 board. A friend ordered a new AMD 7750 Phenom Dual core and it wouldnt work on his mobo so he swapped me for the 5000BE, its gonna be interesting to see what a Dual Core phenom is like.

I would love to throw a Phenom II in this but the 7750 will have to do for now.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 16, 2009)

Good deal, by the way do you know who stocks Sanyo Denkis fans.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL im such a goofball... I picked up the Sanyo Denkis (thanks Odin Eidolon) so the 120s are on the way.
> 
> Ok I still need the 2 80s, I kind of like the Xigmas and the Enermaxes.
> 
> ...



good choiche on the fans. the xigma are more orange then red tho


----------



## MKmods (Jan 16, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Good deal, by the way do you know who stocks Sanyo Denkis fans.


http://www.newark.com/



Odin Eidolon said:


> good choiche on the fans. the xigma are more orange then red tho



they look orange in the pict and i can live with that, as long as its not pink


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Any updates Mark?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2009)

its a shame nothing came of this


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 16, 2009)

I hope Mark didn't get pissed off and leave


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 17, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I hope Mark didn't get pissed off and leave



Ditto... Come back Mark!!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

What happened?


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 17, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I hope Mark didn't get pissed off and leave





Castiel said:


> What happened?



Pissed off about what


----------



## steelkane (Feb 17, 2009)

????


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 17, 2009)

Nothing. I'm sure we'll hear from MK soon.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 16, 2009)

wow


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 16, 2009)

From what I understand Mark has put this build on hold until his bank balance says otherwise.
You'll find him here at the mo : http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90058


----------



## MKmods (Jun 16, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I hope Mark didn't get pissed off and leave



First I am "REALLY" sorry for the delay and giving the impression of lack of interest..


Life can get busy at times and remember Im old (scatterbrained is another term) so I get sidetracked easily.

I have this case here as we speak and as soon as the qpack gets done I will resume this one first thing.

PS:Thanks KW for posting, I tried yesterday and it said the thread was too old and wouldnt let me......But now all is well.



Solaris17 said:


> its a shame nothing came of this


Have patience grasshopper....


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 16, 2009)

Thread too OLD? Agism sucks 

This is but an intermission...


----------



## EnergyFX (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome back Mark, missed ya!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 17, 2009)

I cannot believe I missed out on this thread.... You guys reviving this, gave me the opportunity to read through it and follow it from now on!

MK


----------



## MKmods (Dec 14, 2009)

OK kiddies....Finished up the Qpack mod (finally)






So now its time to get back to business. (I cant believe I started this one a year ago)
For hardware I have a Asus Crosshair III, AMD 250 (for now)4 gigs of Mushkin, Raptor X(OS), WD 750gig(stuff),AuzenTech X-Raider sound card and a pair of XFX 5770s.

The front of this is the Thermochill PA 120.3 and 3 crazy fans. I have to dig all the parts out of the closet but plan on doing this this week (snowed in) between matches of Borderlands..

So stay tuned....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

You got any more shots Mark, that's just beautiful!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2009)

Can't wait to see it all happen MK!!!

Snow IN FTW!!! If you got the food for it!


----------



## MKmods (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You got any more shots Mark, that's just beautiful!



Check out the Qpack thread CP there are a few there. I sold the hardware to get the AMD stuff for this build. I am playing Dirt 2 demo now (dam the graphics are insane on this game). Anyways tomorrow i will dig out all the parts and get to work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Check out the Qpack thread CP there are a few there. I sold the hardware to get the AMD stuff for this build. I am playing Dirt 2 demo now (dam the graphics are insane on this game). Anyways tomorrow i will dig out all the parts and get to work.



Is it this one?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90058


----------



## MKmods (Dec 14, 2009)

yep, the final build started around page 53.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> yep, the final build started around page 53.



I'll go check it out, thanks Mark.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 14, 2009)

Good to see your finishing & working on projects,, I've been on hold for a while now, hope to get back into it soon,, Qpack looks good


----------



## MKmods (Dec 14, 2009)

Thx SK, yea I got really busy this year but finally have some time to work now.
I havent done anything with H20 this year so I am looking forward to seeing what I can do with this.
Man time flies..


----------

